# Video: "Is Gun Ownerhip a Right?"



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Of course we know that it is, but the video does a nice job explaining why and the actual language of the 2nd amendment.
By the way, Eugene Volokh is a good read on other issues as wel.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am still amazed as to why ANYONE HAS TO EXPLAIN THE 2 A TO ANYONE!

I am starting a new thing; whenever a dipwad or douchebag cannot or does not understand the 2A, I will immediately find said dipwad and douchebag's parents and beat the bejesus out of them.

Thanks!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I am still amazed as to why ANYONE HAS TO EXPLAIN THE 2 A TO ANYONE!
> 
> I am starting a new thing; whenever a dipwad or douchebag cannot or does not understand the 2A, I will immediately find said dipwad and douchebag's parents and beat the bejesus out of them.
> 
> Thanks!


A noble mission on your part, but you better get yourself a lot of help.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm always amazed how a supposedly intelligent & educated person tries to explain why the 2nd Amendment ISN"T a personal right - just like the other amendments included in the initial Bill of Rights .... all a person needs to do is read about the run up to the Revolutionary War and the first militia battles - it's as plain as your nose why the forefathers wanted private gun ownership guaranteed - to fight any future King George dictators ....

the BS that today's National Guard is the forefather's "militia" is a joke - they would be laughing also - anytime a King George can command ALL military forces - it stops being a militia by definition ....


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes and there is a dam good reason it is the 2nd amendment not the last one.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

This guy is a professor of law at UCLA? How does he keep his job in CA? Maybe it time 
for him and all the firearm owners in CA to vote people into office that have a brain.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I think the majority do beleive we have the right. They are just infatuated with long black guns. Ignorance is a problem in the USA.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think the majority do beleive we have the right. They are just infatuated with long black guns. Ignorance is a problem in the USA.


errrrrrrrr - no they don't .... that 50% of white women that voted for Hellery and the 90% of the black women - their #1 campaign promise from Hellery was to totally disarm the US .... and the liberal white men aren't that far behind ....

just because the likes of Billy Bob and Obammy wasn't able to disarm the country - it's not because of their not trying like hell .... just use CA as an example - even with FED rights the state is getting closer and closer to disarming the legal gunowners ....

in regard to "long black guns" - that's the eaziest sell to the numbnutz EVERYWHERE - but look at the ACTUAL list of long guns they want to ban - you'll be hunting with a flintlock - if you're lucky ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I think the majority do beleive we have the right. They are just infatuated with long black guns. Ignorance is a problem in the USA.


Correct, about 69% of the population believes that Americans have the right to own firearms per the 2nd amendment.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't equate common sense and being smart with being educated. It gets proven to me time and time again having a college education equals being a dumba$$.


----------

